# Carter simple 1 release



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am selling my carter simple 1 release it is pretty much brand new I have only used it once I am asking $150 or best offer. This release is $190 new.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I need this gone today make an offer


----------

